# Problems with Neteller



## desperatedan (5 Nov 2011)

Sorry to dig up this thread, but I am having problems with my Neteller Account, which I have used before without problem.

1) I have deposited funds, €350.00, by on-line 3rd party transfer, from  my PTSB account. I have done this before without problem, and it always  arrived within 2 days. 

However, I did this transaction last Monday (Bank Holiday?) 31st Oct. It  appeared as sent in my PTSB on-line banking on 1st Nov.......and has  not yet arrived in my Neteller Account, showing *pending*....this  is now going to be into next week, i.e. next Monday, at the  earliest.......I have checked with PTSB, and the funds have indeed been  sent to Neteller Irish Account, Euro transfer to Barclays Bank Dublin, with a IE IBAN.

Neteller response has been pathetic, quoting some script which says up to 5 business days, yada, yada......

2) More annoying now, they say you can deposit funds form your Visa Debit Card, which I have....no fees, and instant.....

Tried a sample transfer, min amount of €15, went through the "Verified by Visa" registration, username and password stuff, and 

kappppoww.....deposit declined, instant e-mail from Neteller with this  insulting message:

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				Due to the high volume of declined card transactions for online gaming, your attempt to make a deposit in your NETELLER account was declined. 			 		 	 	 
Why insulting??? 

Because I have never in my life used my Debit, or Credit Cards for on-line gaming.

Ever.....Never......

So, what gives with Neteller, does anyone know, or are they on the way out....

they are with me!!!! 		http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1217120#post1217120


----------



## DublinCeltic (6 Dec 2011)

On point number 2 i have had the same problems using PTSB visa debit, it worked fine the first time then i kept getting the same error message.

I contacted neteller about this and i was told that a third party company in america processes these transactions and they regularly block them due to gaming laws, the guy on the other end didn't really have a clue to be fair.

It didn't sound right to me at all as your are using a debit card to lodge money into a prepaid mastercard from your bank account.
He actually told me to lodge money into the likes of ukcash and then onto neteller but couldn't understand my point of it not being a free transaction which defeats the purpose totally as visa debit deposits are free.

I only use neteller for booking ryanair flights so i just knocked it on the head. A friend of mine has no problems with his card though so it is a bit confusing.


----------

